# Dog parks -- Look At What Is Happening



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I understand the desire to have our dogs get together, play, and socialize. When I was around 18, 40 some years ago, my Alaskan Malamute attacked and killed my toy poodle. I was working on CD and CDX titles with them. My malamute attacked my poodle, broke her neck. They were both obedience trained, but the uncontrollable variable was jealousy over me. My mom had the malamute put to sleep immediately.

Each time I see a post of a dog park incident, I am afraid of read it. If your poodle, big or small gets attacked, they will get the shortend of the stick. No matter what you think, you are not going to be in a position to protect them and they are not bred or equipped to come out on top in a dog fight. Don't go to dog parks. Let's not have a real tradgedy this summer. PLEASE!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I understand your worries but the way I look at it is that we hear about every scuffle at a dog park but we hardly ever hear about the positive trips. I'm betting many members of PH go to dog parks every day but our forum isn't blown up with posts about the fun their dog has....just about the bad trips. 

The news is very much like that as well. We only hear about the school shootings and bombings... not the millions of ordinary, safe school days our children have attended. Car accidents happen every day and are relatively common but people still hop in their cars without much worry. I still let my children ride their bikes, go to a public restroom by themselves, and play with children that might occasionally be mean to them... because the bad stuff hardly ever happens... despite what the news tells you.

So, I'll continue occasionally taking Polly to the dog park while using my good judgement and supervision from afar.... knowing that bad stuff does happen rarely... but the enjoyment she and I get from it are worth the risk. Just like driving to my sister's house is worth the risk of getting into an accident.

Just my 2 cents :0)


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dog parks would be fine if owners of Known dog reactive breeds would stay away as _their_ forums advise. If you put a few thousand people on a beach eventually one of them will attack another even without alcohol. Some breeds of dog are reactive to other dogs and can not be trusted without supervision. Many owners of *tough* breeds have no idea and care less. They often select the breed to bolster their own weak ego. To see their pet dominant over others gives them a lift in their egocentric, weak lives. We should all keep our dogs safe. Some of us need to keep others safe from them.
Eric


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree with the OP for the vast majority of dog parks in the US. However, I have seen a handful of really well designed dog parks - like a 25 acre woodland trail park outside of Milwaukee, WI, which feels more like hiking in the woods than standing around a dog park. There's also a nice one in Arlington, VA which has access to a creek, where we've played for hours. But I absolutely agree for the typical chain-link fence rectangular dirt patch most cities call a dog park.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

BeckyM said:


> I understand your worries but the way I look at it is that we hear about every scuffle at a dog park but we hardly ever hear about the positive trips. I'm betting many members of PH go to dog parks every day but our forum isn't blown up with posts about the fun their dog has....just about the bad trips.
> 
> The news is very much like that as well. We only hear about the school shootings and bombings... not the millions of ordinary, safe school days our children have attended. Car accidents happen every day and are relatively common but people still hop in their cars without much worry. I still let my children ride their bikes, go to a public restroom by themselves, and play with children that might occasionally be mean to them... because the bad stuff hardly ever happens... despite what the news tells you.
> 
> ...


Amen! I couldn't possibly agree more, and I was searching for the words to say exactly what BeckyM said so eloquently.

With an elderly dog (almost 16) and 2 young ones (2 and 5), I don't know what I'd do without the dog parks. Bob lies in the grass (or in his stroller if we walked to the closer park) while Sam gets some serious exercise chasing his ball and Cammie runs around sniffing things and greeting friends. A local newspaper once ended a piece on the park with a quote from a dog person who said that the park was "the happiest place on earth." 

I am well aware of the risks and I try to be careful. But we still go to the park almost every day.

A few photos of the happiest place on earth ...


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

peppersb said:


> Amen! I couldn't possibly agree more, and I was searching for the words to say exactly what BeckyM said so eloquently.
> 
> With an elderly dog (almost 16) and 2 young ones (2 and 5), I don't know what I'd do without the dog parks. Bob lies in the grass (or in his stroller if we walked to the closer park) while Sam gets some serious exercise chasing his ball and Cammie runs around sniffing things and greeting friends. A local newspaper once ended a piece on the park with a quote from a dog person who said that the park was "the happiest place on earth."
> 
> ...


Thanks  Yet another thing we have in common!  Those are the happiest dog park pics! I wish we had that park near us! Ours is nice but not nearly that nice! 
It's wonderful that all of your dogs, at their various life stages, can enjoy that space with the other dogs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with a lot of what BeckyM and peppersb said. Life is full of risks and most of the bad outcomes represent a tiny percentage of the experiences of dog parks, playgrounds for kids, driving your car and the like. 

That being said I don't use our local dog parks. They are the proverbial dirt patch with a chain link fence. The rules would prohibit me from taking either Peeves or Javelin since they are both intact males, yet would permit a clueless owner with a maladjusted dog with a nasty bullying streak to attend if it was a neutered male.

Part of why we have three dogs is so that they don't need dog friends. They have each other, but more importantly they have us as their companions and their champions who keep them safe and happy. All of my dogs work in rally, obedience and other sports. Their lives are very rich with those activities and I wouldn't risk losing that because of getting injured either physically or psychologically in an altercation at a dog park.

At a seminar I attended given by Ian Dunbar he spoke about the idea of members only dog parks. His vision is for people to pay a membership fee to bring dogs that have been certified by AKC CGC or other similar testing to an environment where there would be a lower chance of bad experiences. Sadly where I live I don't think that would ever be possible since land is so expensive. I doubt anyone would cough up the fee (which would have to be very hefty).

In the meantime I will continue to have my dogs play in their back yard dog park with agility equipment, a pool, shade and chicken viewing.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

BeckyM said:


> I understand your worries but the way I look at it is that we hear about every scuffle at a dog park but we hardly ever hear about the positive trips. I'm betting many members of PH go to dog parks every day but our forum isn't blown up with posts about the fun their dog has....just about the bad trips.
> 
> The news is very much like that as well. We only hear about the school shootings and bombings... not the millions of ordinary, safe school days our children have attended. Car accidents happen every day and are relatively common but people still hop in their cars without much worry. I still let my children ride their bikes, go to a public restroom by themselves, and play with children that might occasionally be mean to them... because the bad stuff hardly ever happens... despite what the news tells you.
> 
> ...


Totally understandable. Even with bad stuff happening in this world, if you and your dogs live life in a bubble, then that's no life at all. People take risks every day. We just have to do the best that we can, and hope that we will have a fairly normal uneventful day.

As for dog parks, Ive never been one for using dog parks. I always preferred my dogs to meet and greet only with other dogs that they knew. We would accomplish this by taking turns going to each other houses in a secured backyard envirenment. Sometimes the interaction time was short, depending on what the owner had going for the day. But, it just worked better for us. Otherwise, I would walk the dogs in out of the way places, and after we moved to the country, I would walk Trina and Kaydee on our country road, where not as many cars go by. When a neighbor was outside with their dog, I would let the girls play a little. Then we were on our way.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Looks like so much fun! Great pics!!!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> Dog parks would be fine if owners of Known dog reactive breeds would stay away as _their_ forums advise. If you put a few thousand people on a beach eventually one of them will attack another even without alcohol. Some breeds of dog are reactive to other dogs and can not be trusted without supervision. Many owners of *tough* breeds have no idea and care less. They often select the breed to bolster their own weak ego. To see their pet dominant over others gives them a lift in their egocentric, weak lives. We should all keep our dogs safe. Some of us need to keep others safe from them.
> Eric


I totally agree Eric, most that own bully breeds need them for their ego, and do not really train the dogs properly


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

While I do plan to set up play dates with friends when we get our dog, we have small urban yards. Visiting dog parks may be a necessity for adequate exercise. Our town locks the parks and dog owners get keycards after paying an annual fee and providing proof of registration and vaccination. I hope that ensures at least a minimal level of responsibility on the part of the dog owners at the park ... but I will not be surprised if there are problems. There is a woman in our neighborhood who brings her snarly, jumpy, completely untrained collie to school for pick-up everyday. The dog is registered and she stays on the sidewalk off school property so there is nothing we can do about it. Other dogs and kids have learned to steer clear best as they can. I really hope she does not use our dog parks!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Dog parks should always be used with caution, but as someone who takes my two at least once a day, I wouldn't ever say: "Don't Use Them Ever" as a blanket statement.

We are fortunate to have two large parks within 15 minutes, and I take my two 50+ pound pups very early in the morning, when the only other people around are those equally dedicated to good dog ownership. Most of the "regulars" we see are older dogs or those owned by retired individuals who have spent a good deal of time training them. 

I do not take my dogs to the park between 3 and 5 pm, because by then the irresponsible owners are out with their poorly behaved dogs running wild. My two are large and confident enough to take care of themselves (Piper has broken up a few scuffles even) but I do my very best to avoid any situation in which they'd need too.

With precautions, dog parks can be wonderful places. Without them, they can be dangerous and even deadly. It's all about knowing yourself, your dogs, and the environment


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

West U said:


> I understand the desire to have our dogs get together, play, and socialize. When I was around 18, 40 some years ago, my Alaskan Malamute attacked and killed my toy poodle. I was working on CD and CDX titles with them. My malamute attacked my poodle, broke her neck. They were both obedience trained, but the uncontrollable variable was jealousy over me. My mom had the malamute put to sleep immediately.
> 
> Each time I see a post of a dog park incident, I am afraid of read it. If your poodle, big or small gets attacked, they will get the shortend of the stick. No matter what you think, you are not going to be in a position to protect them and they are not bred or equipped to come out on top in a dog fight. Don't go to dog parks. Let's not have a real tradgedy this summer. PLEASE!


wow... this is heartbreaking.  I need to thank you though ... I would rather know before hand, then after when it would have been to late. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

West U said:


> I understand the desire to have our dogs get together, play, and socialize. When I was around 18, 40 some years ago, my Alaskan Malamute attacked and killed my toy poodle. I was working on CD and CDX titles with them. My malamute attacked my poodle, broke her neck. They were both obedience trained, but the uncontrollable variable was jealousy over me. My mom had the malamute put to sleep immediately.
> 
> Each time I see a post of a dog park incident, I am afraid of read it. If your poodle, big or small gets attacked, they will get the shortend of the stick. No matter what you think, you are not going to be in a position to protect them and they are not bred or equipped to come out on top in a dog fight. Don't go to dog parks. Let's not have a real tradgedy this summer. PLEASE!



What a terrible tragedy! You are right about any poodle getting the short end of the stick. I would be terrified too. We started going to the dog park so my dog could really run around (17 weeks old) and burn off some energy. Being that I'm a responsible adult pet owner, and there are many idiots out there, I think it's best to prepare with any deterrent that will work, be it vinegar, pepper spray, a big stick, taser, or pellet gun. This sounds cruel to some but my dog being injured is even crueler.

My mom has had 2 dogs twice that had a serious fight that led to one rehomed. Mom almost lost her thumb and ended up in the hospital breaking up one fight. Yes jealousy. When I had 2 dogs, learning from seeing mom, if one got whacked they both got wacked. They were treated with a jealous dog fight in mind. It also helps to have 2 that are not too different in size. I'm in the puppy or under 30 pound area now. Later, I don't know with the big dog area. But I will be prepared.

I hope nothing like that ever happens again to you or anyone else. I know you've beat yourself up a lot about the occurance. It happens to the best owners of animals. I've had my share with different animals, and do beat myself up about it and need to be more rational about letting it go.
Go prepared-anywhere.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't use dog parks and I advise against them to anyone who cares to have my opinion.  I really honestly don't think there is anything attractive about a dog park.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I agree with others saying it's more about weighing risks vs rewards and knowing your dog and your area. Archie is a super social dog who lives in an apartment with no yard - he LOVES dog parks and he visits them regularly, pretty much daily. I wouldn't say they're absolutely necessary, but they definitely enrich his life and make him easier to live with. But I also know the regulars at our local parks and I don't have a problem leaving if I get a bad vibe from someone. 

I think it helps to have a park close by so it's not a special trip, by the way - that way you don't feel bad about leaving. You run into more problems when you're doing the calculation of "this feels off, but it took us 45 minutes to get here and I'd hate to waste all that time for no reason..."

But yes, there are risks, and it's not something to walk into casually. I think there are some very good dogs _and_ some very good owners who shouldn't go to the dog park, just because it's not an appropriate environment for them. They don't enjoy it, or they aren't good at managing different personalities and conflicts, or it's too high risk for whatever reason. It's just not everybody's thing. Not every dog is a dog park dog and not every owner is a dog park owner, either.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

As others have already said, it's risk vs. reward, and not all dog parks are the same. 

When I go to fenced parks, before entering, I always check out how the dogs in the park are interacting. If there are any dogs I feel uncomfortable about, we don't go in. If it's busy, we don't go in. If there is a dog that is known for being snappy/aggressive/too rough, we don't go in.
I try to stay within 10 ft. of my dog/dogs, or closer if they are interacting/playing with unfamiliar dogs. When new unfamiliar dogs enter, we move to the opposite side of the park until we get a feel for them.

I'm not saying that being cautious is foolproof, but I've only ever had one close call, and that was as we were leaving. 

If you don't have the luxury of a large backyard, I recommend off leash areas that are UNfenced. That keeps the unruly, untrained dogs and crappy owners away for the most part. I've never had an issue on off leash trails or beaches.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well the idea that a dog needs to run like a maniac to burn off energy is part of the problem IMO. My dogs get much more tired from working on obedience, rally and other interactive things we do with each other. I don't run anywhere if I don't have to. I have a bad knee, bad hip and bad back now too. Going for long walks to fatigue my dogs just isn't in the cards. They aren't missing the world for lack of a dog park to run like a fool in and they aren't getting in trouble either. But they are happy and well adjusted. I think being a responsible owner does entail knowing your dog and reading your own and other dogs well. Thinking that physical running is the only way to make a dog tired though means you are missing out on thinking and therefore tiring activities that bond your dog to you. I just got back from my obedience club. Javelin took the novice class and then had to remain relaxed in his crate while Lily took the open class and then did utility exercises as a routine. They are both out cold on the floor on either side of me. Good tired dogs who didn't run anywhere.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Locket said:


> ...
> If you don't have the luxury of a large backyard, I recommend off leash areas that are UNfenced. That keeps the unruly, untrained dogs and crappy owners away for the most part. I've never had an issue on off leash trails or beaches.


I totally agree. Both of the parks that I go to are unfenced, unofficial dog parks. Quite a bit of self-policing goes and the regulars are willing to tell newcomers that they need to pick up after their dog ("do you need a bag?"). They are also willing to tell people with aggressive dogs that they are not welcome -- I've seen this done quite forcefully on a couple of occasions. I actually think that responsible owners who are willing to speak out can do a better job of creating a nice park than all of the rules and regulations that come with an official dog park. 

That's not to say that there won't be problems. A friend of mine ended up with a broken leg when a couple of labs went plowing into her at the wrong angle. But as others have said, it is all about weighing the risks.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

*Chicago - A Wonderful Town*



WinnieJane said:


> Our town locks the parks and dog owners get keycards after paying an annual fee and providing proof of registration and vaccination. I hope that ensures at least a minimal level of responsibility on the part of the dog owners at the park ...


I love that idea... a cardlock. 

The only problem I would see as a paid up member is that if you arrived at the gate with your dog not knowing about our policy... I just know that I'd let you in. I can see it all now... ARRRRG! 

Other than that, I'm dogparked out for now. 

But loving the thread.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have felt very negatively towards dog park because of when I tried it twice with my dog Neeka, who got chased down and rolled from several dogs and they were too far away from us to do anything to intervene. It turned out that Neeka has a mild case of Addison's so she truly does not have the right temperament to stand up for herself with dogs she does not know. So a dog park was not going to work for her.

Then I got Dakota, who is 15 lbs and would be in the small dog section if I took him to a dog park. Plus Dakota does not have Neeka's problems. So I have been reconsidering going to the small dog section. In an effort to get a more positive view of dog parks, I accompanied Coldbrew to the dog park in our neighboring city. She wanted me to get up at the un-Godly hour of 7:00-8:00 am when it was quiet in the dog park. But I talked her into 9:00 am.

I saw her 2 dogs run and have fun and meet other dogs, one of them another poodle. They had a blast and I could see how a dog park could truly be a good thing for some dogs. There was one occasion when one of the big dogs nearly pushed me over, but that would not be a problem for me if I were in the small dog section with Dakota.

I was planning to sign Dakota up for the dog park and bring him this month, but my vet warned me that there was 2 fatal cases of dog flu in Bloomington, IL that were brought into the Univ. of Illinois vet school for diagnosis. So I am putting it off again.

I personally would not want to use the big dog section of a dog park, both for my dog's sake because there is no weight limit on the big dog section, and because I do not want to be bowled over by big dogs in dog park. Also, the big dog sections in our 2 towns are huge and the dogs can go very far away very quickly where you cannot get to them quickly. 

I think I can manage the risks of the small dog section well enough and still plan to take Dakota some time in the future.

I also agree with those who have said it is a matter of risk vs. rewards. I can see the rewards for Coldbrew and her 2 dogs FAR outweighs any risks. I cannot say that dog parks should be avoided by ALL people ALL the time. Just that it might not be right for every dog and every dog owner. Each person needs to access their dogs and their dog parks to see if taking their dogs to the dog park is worth the risks.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I take Rory to a dog park every weekend. Like Coldbrew, we go first thing in the morning (6:30-7ish, sunrise dependant) and are out of there by 8:30 usually. We regularly have it to ourselves for most of that time and I know most of the dogs who may turn up on one of the days. When I see a new dog arriving I make sure Rory is with me until I can observe the newbie. It is very busy in the afternoons and I never take him then. Not worth the stress for me!

We don't need to do it, but he loves it. We just play fetch and he will play a little with other dogs, or a lot if it's a friend of his, but mostly he chases a ball. I have a small yard and the park is about 1km from our house so it's very convenient.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Our dog park has three separate areas: large dogs, dogs under 30 lbs, training pen.
Most of the time, Molly and Callie are the only ones in the small dog area. Sometimes there will be one or two other small ones, bichons or king charles, etc. Its beautiful, with lush grass and very large. Only twice have I arrived to see a larger dog there, but I ask them to move to the other area, and they do. Once someone refused, so I put the dogs back in the car and left and reported them. I wouldn't hesitate to take a license plate number and report someone.
The large dog area is even bigger, but we never go in there. I sometimes see people take their smaller dogs in there to play with big ones claiming they get along with big dogs. I would never do that. Yes, some little dogs are used to bigger dog playmates, but mine are not and one never knows when a strange dog might decide that the little poodle they are chasing might be fun to pick up and shake! Minipoo makes a great point - it is much larger and if something happened in a far corner, you could never get there in time to rescue a small dog from a larger one.
I am amazed how dense (or selfish) some owners are. The rules are posted right on the entrance gate. The small dog area has a big sign - only dogs under 30#. Other rules include picking up after them. I never find small "loads" in our area, but do find some from big dogs. I have also found cigarette butts on the ground. Some people you just can't teach, or they have no intention of following the rules. Knowing that, I don't take any chances and if in doubt, I leave.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Countryboy said:


> I love that idea... a cardlock.
> 
> The only problem I would see as a paid up member is that if you arrived at the gate with your dog not knowing about our policy... I just know that I'd let you in. I can see it all now... ARRRRG!
> 
> ...


I agree with Countryboy... Loving the thread! so much to learn about soooo many things!! Much better to learn about issues before hand.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I recently just got a dog park permit after debating about it the past 2 years. But I live in an apartment now, and Yuki was starting to get stir crazy not having anywhere to run.

The park is very quiet most of the day and gets busy in the evening. It is nearly 2 acres, green grass, woods and a small trail to walk. I go a little earlier than "rush hour" so Atticus has time to run and play before the big guys show up. Once it starts getting busy (or I see a dog approaching) Atticus gets picked up and carried or sits on my lap so I don't have to worry about him getting injured. They both LOVE it there and it is really helping them become more social with strangers (people, not dogs).

I really like it, and my dogs really like it. I am extra cautious and am great at reading dog body language so I feel I can see something before it happens and intervene if need be (which hasn't happened yet). So far it has always been the same people and dogs there every night so I have gotten to know the people and dogs which is nice. A handful of the dogs are actually older and just lay around, and the owners just come to socialize with each other.

Once my bf is home from his vacation I am going to see if we can rotate and stand with each dog in each section (one on big dog side, one one little dog side)...but Im sure the boys wont agree and will just cry at me thru the fence for leaving them even though my bf (who they love) is with them lol. The small dog side is almost always empty so Atticus would have the whole side to himself!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I used to go to the dog park all the time, but I stopped because of all the idiot owners out there. I still go occasionally but only when I'm sure I will be the only one or when I know the other dogs that are there. I really do like my girls being able to socialize with other dogs. Killa really does enjoy other dogs and has loads of fun running around with well behaved ones. But the risk with my tinies really does outway the pros, so it's just not worth it. We still have our fun on occasion though which is perfectly fine with me. I would love the idea of a member only dog park but around here it is very unpractical. My Grandmothers city does have a private dog park but it is mingled large and small in the same area and that is not a risk I'm willing to make no matter how well the other dogs are behaved. It just takes one wrong step of a Great Dane or mastiff to squish my tiny girls.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

It's a tough question. For some of us, there is really no other option, besides obedience training, to exercise our dogs and keep them socialized. 

I take Dulcie to the dog park every single day. I have no other option, because in the city, that is the only place I can let her off leash. It isn't a beautiful dog park with grass and all that -- nope, it is half cement pavement and half crushed gravel (which is a big potty area, really). It's all we have. There are some fantastic huge parks outside the city where there are pathways, woods and lakes and I hope to use them too this summer. However, for every day exercise, we walk to the dog park and then I can let Dulcie off leash and she loves it.

Walking on leash (which we do -- it is an 11 block walk to and from the park) is great for training and self control and dealing with noise, people, bicycles, scooters, other dogs, trucks, jack hammers, buses and all the rest. Dulcie gets a ton of mental work in those walks every day but the truth is that just does not tire my girl out or give her the pleasure that an hour of fetch and socializing with other people and dogs at the dog park give her.

It is true that there is risk -- and then again, as others have pointed out, there is risk every day in life. On balance, the joy that my SPOO has in greeting her 4 legged and 2 legged pals at the dog park is worth the risks.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd like to add something that may not be typical-- in fact I know it is not and I am cognizant of the risk -- but this is interesting to me. Yes, there are a number of pitbull mixes who frequent our park. I keep a wary eye out. Dulcie hasn't had any problems although a couple of other dogs have been reported to have had a few scares. Fortunately, we were never present during these occasions and I understand the offending dogs have not returned.

The one dog who does come to the park regularly and who is, in my opinion the biggest threat to all of the dogs there, happens to be a purebred Akita. The owner is -- forgive me, but it is true -- a jerk. He is harsh with the dog but what is more, when his dog becomes aggressive with other dogs, the owner starts yelling at the other people. When I see that guy coming, I take Dulcie and leave. He and his dog are trouble and it is clear as day to me that it is a terrible combination of an aggressive and confrontational owner with an aggressive and ill-trained dog.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I appreciate this valuable discussion. 

I started taking my toy puppy DD to a dog park at about 15 weeks in order to socialize her. This park is for dogs 25 lbs and under, which helps a lot. On balance, I think it is good for her. She is excited to go, and when we get out of the car she pulls at the leash as we approach the park. Once we are inside, I stay close to her, and I monitor all her interactions. If I feel another dog is being too aggressive, I pick up DD and move her to a different part of the park. But she is learning how to interact with other dogs, which I think is good. She loves loves loves to run, and to chase after other dogs. My back yard is very small, so this opportunity for her to run off-leash is very valuable. She uses me as home base, and retreats between my legs frequently -- and she also retreats between the legs of other humans in the park. If she really feels intimidated, she looks up at me and lets me know she wants to be picked up. But that happens very rarely. Most of the time, she just wants to work things out for herself.

I am always a bit apprehensive in the dog park, and I would rather be over-protective than under-protective. I try never to get distracted from supervising her. It's hard work, but I think it is part of my job as DD's human.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

I just finished reading a very interesting story on another section of this forum...in re: to dog parks 

RylieJames's - Poodle talk -

Default Bentley was Attacked by a Pitt Bull Yesterday (at their local dog park)


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

We've had both fabulous and dreadful dog park experiences.

When I lived in a high rise just outside NYC for a few years, the development had a dog park. Every morning early (before dawn in winter) it was the same group of people, and our dogs got along fabulously. Jupiter even met with another mini who was the love of his life (and he was very, very sad when we moved to a house). Once a woman came with two greyhounds who bothered Jupiter and some of the other dogs. I asked her to keep her dogs away from Juppie and she told me it was my fault because I had a "woossy foo-foo dog". The group ganged up on her (verbally) and she stopped coming.

Other parks we've been to in various places have been varied. They've not had a consistent group, and there always seems to be the tough fellow with the pit. At one park, when Pericles was a pup, someone came in with two grossly overweight Ridgebacks, the male of which immediately started rushing Pericles. I said something, the man said, "Oh, he's just telling your dog who is in charge". I immediately left before it escalated.

I wish more dog parks were pay-to-get-in, or in self-policing communities.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

When I take my dogs to the dog park, we of course only go to the small dog side, my dogs are toys. Cesar only pees and sniffs around, GiGi won't leave my side and Sasha, my blind girl will hear voices over at the large dog side and make a bee line for the fence to visit. When someone else comes into the small dog side, if their dogs are larger than my dogs, I gather my kids up and leave. Thankfully nobody usually is on the small dog side, it's not as nice as the large dog side.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nifty, the other problem with Akitas is they give no warning when they are getting ready to go aggressive. They don't growl, they just go off. Most people who have them probably aren't dog savvy enough to manage them well. And you don't seem to be the only person who knows and Akita with a weird owner. I see one around here occasionally at rally and obedience trials. The owner has a really strange affect, never talks to anyone...but at least he trains his dog enough to think it is worth taking it into an obedience ring. I would not want to have to do sits and downs with that dog in the ring though.

Based on the hoops some of you jump through to be able to use the dog park as a "private" experience I have to say I am still happy to have my fenced yard.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I have never used dog parks. I don't intend to. When I was actively breeding and showing my Scotties, the last thing I needed was a disease brought home from a dog park. So I kept my dogs away from others except when Rita (spoo) went to obedience class. 

Besides the disease problem, Scottish Terriers are often extremely dog reactive, often dog aggressive. They think they are big, and can take offense if a big dog looks at them wrong! It's not unusual for them to start something that the other dog finishes, so I have always kept them out of multi-strange-dog situations where everybody is loose. 

I don't intend to take my new baby spoo to dog parks either. Around here, the pit bull breeds and crosses are very popular, and their owners are mostly uneducated younger guys who need an ego boost. My next door neighbor has 2 of them, very very big Am Staffs. Individual dogs of those breeds can be lovely companions, I actually like them, but they are ALL unpredictable around other dogs and don't belong loose in an area with other dogs running around! I love my neighbor...his dogs stay home! 

We have a small acreage now, and I plan on beefing up the fencing on maybe a quarter acre for the dogs. Right now, there's a nice fence around a large concrete yard which will be adequate for the pup for a little bit...until I get him lead trained. Hopefully, when we are able to attend puppy kindergarten, I will meet some other nice puppies his age and they can have play dates at our house. I'll lock up the Scotties temporarily.


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

Flynn was attacked at the dog park when he was 6 months old, it was our second time there. We had a wonderful experience the first time.

This lady brought her 2 dogs, one of them was ball aggressive. She told me this and then immediately THREW A TENNIS BALL. I still get sad when I think about what happened but I'm lucky Flynn was not affected physically or emotionally.

I will stay away from dog parks from now on, it's just not worth the risk. There are so many other fun activities we can do .


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Just wanted to add pictures! My boys have so much fun, I plan on going every day. 

This is only a small bit of the park...it is HUGE! There were only 5 other dogs there so we had one side to ourselves for a while. 


Atticus likes to watch the commotion from a far (I scoop him up when the big dogs get too close)


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

Michelle - That is a BEAUTIFUL park! If the parks here looked like that then the "risk" would be worth it.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Michelle, that's beautiful!! If all dog parks were like that, it would be great! Thanks for sharing your fun time!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sanic said:


> Flynn was attacked at the dog park when he was 6 months old, it was our second time there. We had a wonderful experience the first time.
> 
> This lady brought her 2 dogs, one of them was ball aggressive. She told me this and then immediately THREW A TENNIS BALL. I still get sad when I think about what happened but I'm lucky Flynn was not affected physically or emotionally.
> 
> I will stay away from dog parks from now on, it's just not worth the risk. There are so many other fun activities we can do .


I had a similar experience with Iris when she was a youngster. Won't ever go to one again. Not worth the risk.

VQ


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I wonder if the best time to go is like between 4pm and 6pm, like over the dinner hour. That's the usual empty time at Home depot.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

seminolewind said:


> I wonder if the best time to go is like between 4pm and 6pm, like over the dinner hour. That's the usual empty time at Home depot.


At my local parks, that's when people come home from work and then immediately head to the park with their dogs, most of whom have been cooped up all day. So it tends to be crowded and a bit crazed.

Could be different where you are, though.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

marialydia said:


> We've had both fabulous and dreadful dog park experiences.
> 
> When I lived in a high rise just outside NYC for a few years, the development had a dog park. Every morning early (before dawn in winter) it was the same group of people, and our dogs got along fabulously. Jupiter even met with another mini who was the love of his life (and he was very, very sad when we moved to a house). Once a woman came with two greyhounds who bothered Jupiter and some of the other dogs. I asked her to keep her dogs away from Juppie and she told me it was my fault because I had a "woossy foo-foo dog". The group ganged up on her (verbally) and she stopped coming.
> 
> ...



I would try not to allow other people to blow me off and tell me it's my fault. So at that point I would take out a fake gun, LOL. I believe in having fun with people who are idiots. Or carry a water spray bottle and tell someone like her "people like you are the reason why I carry this bottle of ammonia".


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

seminolewind said:


> I would try not to allow other people to blow me off and tell me it's my fault. So at that point I would take out a fake gun, LOL. I believe in having fun with people who are idiots. Or carry a water spray bottle and tell someone like her "people like you are the reason why I carry this bottle of ammonia".


I know you're joking, but I know someone who's been arrested for threatening someone with a fake gun (as a joke, though the victim didn't see it that way) and has a criminal record because of it. You really need to be careful with stuff like that.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

lisasgirl said:


> I know you're joking, but I know someone who's been arrested for threatening someone with a fake gun (as a joke, though the victim didn't see it that way) and has a criminal record because of it. You really need to be careful with stuff like that.


Locally, there was a woman arrested recently for pulling out a fake gun on officers. It could have ended badly. They drew their guns on the woman, who then gave it up, but my goodness, how scary.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes, the fake gun was not serious but faking the ammonia is serious. With the gun, we have a "stand your ground" law and if someone's big dog was running towards me and I didn't want to be ripped to shreds, I would use a real gun. I could not lawfully shoot the woman. A few years ago, my father was attacked by someone's Doberman and ended up in the ER.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

In the city I used to live in, there were many dog parks. We tried a lot of them but there was absolutely no enforcement of any rules, and they were very busy. We tried going early but soon learned that many people with aggressive dogs chose that time too, to avoid other dogs. Our poodles were beaten up several times and I just got sick and tired of dog parks. Now, we use the dog park called the vast Canadian wilderness, lol. The poodles run and sniff to their hearts content and it's fun for our family too. I DO think the idea of a well-run dog park is a great concept, though. I've just never experienced one.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Indiana said:


> In the city I used to live in, there were many dog parks. We tried a lot of them but there was absolutely no enforcement of any rules, and they were very busy. We tried going early but soon learned that many people with aggressive dogs chose that time too, to avoid other dogs. Our poodles were beaten up several times and I just got sick and tired of dog parks. Now, we use the dog park called the vast Canadian wilderness, lol. The poodles run and sniff to their hearts content and it's fun for our family too. I DO think the idea of a well-run dog park is a great concept, though. I've just never experienced one.


For those in cities well run "doggie day care" would be the alternative. I think anyone who ran a _*well run*_ vetted day care would do well.
Eric.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I probably wouldn't take my tiny dog to the dog park. When I'm at the park with Naira, I'm always watching. There are good owners around that keep an eye on their dogs too. I can see a situation where Naira could get attacked and injured.. But I don't think standard poodles have the same risk of getting killed in an instant like smaller dogs. The park I frequent, there is no size divider. I definitely wouldn't take my smaller dog there.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I do think there are good and bad parks, and some dogs take better to that environment than others. If you frequent a dog park where you feel it necessary to carry, whether it be fake or real, you may want to considering giving the park a pass.


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

I've been taking my spoo since he was 4 months he's 10 months now.. I take him every morning that's Disneyland to him! At first it was a little sketchy only because he was the new dog, he was hesitant and dogs would feel that and to top it off I was anxious. That lasted a few trips, now he has his buddies he plays with. When I see new dogs what better than sire to welcome them in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Since we only have one dog park in my town, I feel like it might be a respected one. I saw several people pick up after their dog. I also see that people donate their plastic shopping bags .And you pay your honorable $2.00 at the door. Can't wait to go again-following Dramamine.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Locally, there was a woman arrested recently for pulling out a fake gun on officers. It could have ended badly. They drew their guns on the woman, who then gave it up, but my goodness, how scary.


In Cali, police shoot first and ask/answer questions later, if at all.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Indiana, I think what you are saying about dogs needing and benefitting from (hoping not to put words in your mouth) unstructured time and space to smell, walk, race, run, everything, around, without having to perform to a certain standard, is important. To me, US children seem overly structured these days, and also need safe free time to just be kids and see things for themselves without 'education' interpreting everything for them. Dogs I think also benefit greatly if it is possible for them to have similar free time.

Not every dog can safely have this, and those owners often "fill in the blanks" with full schedules, as Lily CD RE provides her dogs. It's true they have a different path and surely they enjoy and challenge themselves tremendously. I just wish every dog could have regular safe, undemanding time to range freely. Mine gets some, but not nearly with the richness seen here in a few users' parks. I'm sure many who don't get the free ranging do not miss it due to richness in their lives. This is not criticism of any owners, and perhaps it's just me projecting my own need for unstructured quiet time, but it seems to me all the dogs I've owned did well with their own time to enjoy and/or explore life around us. I need to do more for my own Tpoo.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Streetcar I think you are right that like many dogs, many children don't have enough time for free play these days. I also think free play is important for the development ofcreativity and problem solving skills. 


A dog can have that without a dog park if there is a fenced yard. I don't have much expectation that any of my dogs listens to any order than come and leave it (like leave the chickens alone) when they are playing in the yard. I do have agility equipment in the yard and I do practice on that equipment with them, but it is so unlike an agility course that they still consider that to be play.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Streetcar I think you are right that like many dogs, many children don't have enough time for free play these days. I also think free play is important for the development ofcreativity and problem solving skills.
> 
> 
> A dog can have that without a dog park if there is a fenced yard. I don't have much expectation that any of my dogs listens to any order than come and leave it (like leave the chickens alone) when they are playing in the yard. I do have agility equipment in the yard and I do practice on that equipment with them, but it is so unlike an agility course that they still consider that to be play.


Exactly, Lily. You have it covered with the work, yard, pool, and of course the chickens. I well know even though you pursue obedience that doesn't mean your dogs never stop heeling ! They have plenty of fun time. My comment maybe sounded critical and I didn't really communicate my thinking well.

I wish we had a really secure back yard. There is a back yard and use it some but there is a dog in the building who wants to attack Oliver (and has done so), so I don't take him down there as often as he would enjoy. That dog and the stickers....

Oliver would LOVE that huge dog park with all the green grass that Michelle has available to her.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Streetcar said:


> Indiana, I think what you are saying about dogs needing and benefitting from (hoping not to put words in your mouth) unstructured time and space to smell, walk, race, run, everything, around, without having to perform to a certain standard, is important. To me, US children seem overly structured these days, and also need safe free time to just be kids and see things for themselves without 'education' interpreting everything for them. Dogs I think also benefit greatly if it is possible for them to have similar free time.


Yes! My children are at their happiest after an hour or two spent out on the block with the neighborhood kids. They come home so alive and confident. We don't have a dog yet but I can imagine how they would benefit from free play with "their people." We don't have big yards here, which is why the kids roam free on the sidewalks or at the park a block away. That won't be an option for our dog, so finding the right dog park is a priority for me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Streetcar I didn't read your comment as a criticism in the least! I think you and I are on the same page here. This is proving to be a very interesting conversation all around.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

We have been discussing the risks of dog aggression at dog parks and how we can minimize those risks.

But what about the risk of diseases? Even if our dogs are vaccinated, there are other diseases that might be spread at dog parks. It is the threat of dog flu in our area that is making me not try the dog park now.

Do any of you who use dog parks worry about your dog picking up something from the ground like dog flu or guardia?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

MiniPoo said:


> But what about the risk of diseases? Even if our dogs are vaccinated, there are other diseases that might be spread at dog parks. It is the threat of dog flu in our area that is making me not try the dog park now.
> 
> Do any of you who use dog parks worry about your dog picking up something from the ground like dog flu or guardia?


Of all the members who shy away from parks, you and Liljaker are the ones I would most easily forgive. It gets back to that H3N2 link that I posted a while ago. Few have heard of it unless you're from the Illinois and Great Lakes area. It's been deadly to immune-compromised or otherwise at-risk dogs. 

Early in our dog park career, I decided that stomach bugs were a risk/certainty from a park. Like sending kids off to school, they're gonna come in contact with every bug in the area. Then they go thru it, get over it, and come away with an immunity to that particular bug.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree that there are lots of different ways to keep dogs happy and fulfilled. Training is hugely important for mental wellness, and we used to take Maddy to doggie daycare a lot, too. It was AWESOME for a super-energetic, curious young dog like her. And not to say off-leash tramping around in the forest is without risks either; we see a lot of wildlife and there are traplines around here. It's just an alternative that works best for us right now.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

minipoo I think I would worry about giardiasis with puppies, but not for an adult. Dog flu is another story though.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I agree with unstructured time being very important for health and wellbeing of kids and dogs. However many kids have appropriate amount, but are on the internet or xbox when they really need to be running around outside.

Maybe most of the time dogs benefit from germy areas because it exercises their immune system. Not a bad thing. But like Minipoo said , beware of dog flu. And worms too.

With Giardia and Cocci, I know that cocci is something that dogs develop immunity with age. Possibly the same with Giardia.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't believe that anybody that I know here would tell me that this does not greatly enhance Timi's life?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I don't believe that anybody that I know here would tell me that this does not greatly enhance Timi's life?


Nope I don't think anybody would tell you that, but you know her and you are good at reading the other dogs and you share with me a New Yorker's ability to call a spade a spade when needed. For myself though I have other social outlets and more a#@es at my dog park than people like you. We will continue to rely on our back yard dog park, but am happy that those who use them well have them as a resource.

Back before we had Lily and Peeves we took a road trip to Nebraska for BF to do 1/5th scale RC national championship racing. Across the road from the race track was a 20 acre dog park that we were told was Lincoln's smaller dog park. If I had a place like that to go...a different story.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Nope I don't think anybody would tell you that, but you know her and you are good at reading the other dog's and you share with me a New Yorker's ability to call a spade a spade when needed. For myself though I have other social outlets and more a#@es at my dog park than people like you. We will continue to rely on our back yard dog park, but am happy that those who use them well have them as a resource.
> 
> Back before we had Lily and Peeves we took a road trip to Nebraska for BF to do 1/5th scale RC national championship racing. Across the road from the race track was a 20 acre dog park that we were told was Lincoln's smaller dog park. If I had a place like that to go...a different story.



Ahh, part of me dreams of having one of those huge sprawling parks to take Timi to, yet I think that those types are rarely size separated, and that is not a risk that I would be willing to take. 
There is a benefit to small urban parks where I can quickly size up every dog that is in there and keep my eye on the entrance for new comers, call Timi to me, and see what the newbie does with other dogs before I set her loose again.
Of course we would much rather have a yard like you do, but I think that Timi still deserves some fun despite our lack of personal space...


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I think Bob and Sam are professional lobbyists. I have a bit of a cold and was thinking that I should stay home rather than go to the dog park. Hmmm. Someone else did not buy that, not not at all. 

At around 4:45 (we usually leave between 5 and 5:30), Sam started coming over to me and staring intently at me. Then he brought his ball to me and dropped it in my lap. Bob had the same idea, but he is not as mobile, so he just started barking. Barking, barking, barking. Of course I knew what they both wanted. And the moment I stood up, all 3 dogs rushed to the front door. Ready to go.

I cannot possibly describe how much all 4 of us love this regular outing to the dog park. We've started going to the smaller park that is only a block from my house. The same people and dogs are always there between about 5:15 and 6:30 or 7 and it is just a handful of dogs. 

Bob and Cammie and Sam all enjoy the time in different ways. Sam has all sorts of games he plays with his ball. He wants me to throw it, then he doesn't, then he does, then he takes it to someone else to throw it, then back to me. Funny boy. Cammie is the meeter and greeter. She is SO cute. When one of her friends arrives, she goes flying over the them, gets into totally submissive posture, wags her tail furiously and then comes flying back to me. She loves seeing the same dogs/people every day and has such a huge smile on her face. She also loves sniffing around and making sure all the squirrels stay in their trees. My old man Bob loves going to the park too. He just sits in the grass and takes whatever affection or treats are being handed out. Two of the regulars really like him a lot and they will often next to him on the grass and pet him, or just sit next to him and let him lean against them.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Peppersb, you really made that sound like such a great daily outing for everyone, I envy that. We took Abbey to our only dog park a handful of times, our experiences were mixed, everything from a great time to close calls with aggressive dogs and their neglectful owners. We made the decision the risks out weighed the benefits at our particular park. We have a large fenced yard for playing, and now Abbey has a sister to play with, but it would be nice to have a safe and beautiful park to go to sometimes. We seem to have an over abundance of well meaning people adopting all kinds of bully breeds, and they are often first time dog owners to boot.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Since I can never take Coal to a dog park this won't be an issue for us BUT I have to say that I find more often than not the dog park is not a safe place for dogs. I think its even less safe for well behaved dogs as they are more often than not the victim. I try to find place that the pups can run where there are no other dogs such as the school yards during the summer when they are empty or tennis courts in the winter.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Peppersb,

This is a very nice story.  It is as if the place is personalized. You are lucky indeed.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the long and short of dog parks is they definitely can be a good thing if your dog likes it and you find a good bunch of dogs/owners that come when you take your dog there. For people with dogs in an apartment or house without a fenced yard, dog parks can be a very very good thing.

For people who have fenced back yards, multiple dogs who can play with each other, and dog activities like obedience and agility, dog parks are just not needed so much as an outlet for their dogs. In that case, why take the risks of possible aggressive dogs and diseases like dog flu?

So dog parks can be good and they can be bad. It just depends on your circumstances.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Peppersb, you really made that sound like such a great daily outing for everyone, I envy that. We took Abbey to our only dog park a handful of times, our experiences were mixed, everything from a great time to close calls with aggressive dogs and their neglectful owners. We made the decision the risks out weighed the benefits at our particular park. We have a large fenced yard for playing, and now Abbey has a sister to play with, but it would be nice to have a safe and beautiful park to go to sometimes. We seem to have an over abundance of well meaning people adopting all kinds of bully breeds, and they are often first time dog owners to boot.


We have well-meaning people around here who adopt pit bulls too. What a bad idea. A month or two ago, a neighbor arrived at our nice little park with a huge pit bull. The pit bull actually lunged at Sam. Fortunately the owner had her dog under control in a matter of seconds, but it was still pretty scary. She (the owner) kept telling us that her dog was "really very friendly." I think she really wanted to be part of our little group. Fortunately one of the park regulars (bless her heart) took up the challenge and explained very firmly to the owner that her dog was a pit bull, that pit bulls have been bred for fighting, that her dog had just exhibited some very unfriendly behavior and really should not be allowed around other dogs. So dog and person left and have not come back. I have seen the dog being walked in the neighborhood. So sad. I wish they had gotten a different breed.

I really am very fortunate. While there are always risks anywhere and everywhere, I do think that the risks we face are pretty minimal. And the rewards are tremendous.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Myleen said:


> Peppersb,
> 
> This is a very nice story.  It is as if the place is personalized. You are lucky indeed.


Thanks, Myleen. I do feel very lucky. It is just a neighborhood park, not fenced. I think that is one of the things that makes it so nice. Almost everyone who comes lives within a few blocks.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Nov 12, 2015)

West U said:


> I understand the desire to have our dogs get together, play, and socialize. When I was around 18, 40 some years ago, my Alaskan Malamute attacked and killed my toy poodle. I was working on CD and CDX titles with them. My malamute attacked my poodle, broke her neck. They were both obedience trained, but the uncontrollable variable was jealousy over me. My mom had the malamute put to sleep immediately.
> 
> Each time I see a post of a dog park incident, I am afraid of read it. If your poodle, big or small gets attacked, they will get the shortend of the stick. No matter what you think, you are not going to be in a position to protect them and they are not bred or equipped to come out on top in a dog fight. Don't go to dog parks. Let's not have a real tradgedy this summer. PLEASE!


What happened 40 years ago to you must have been terrible to experience and you have my deep sympathy. What I don't fully understand though is why you connect it to dog parks, when the tragedy occurred between your own two dogs. It could have happened in your own backyard, inside your home even. It seems like more of a training related issue than a dog park issue. I understand that poodles won't come out on top all that often in a fight but if one follows your logic, only dog breeds which come out on top should visit dog parks and heaven help us all then. 

Like you, my distressing personal experience when I was a young teenager has played a large role in how I see this. Back then I researched every dog breed under the sun before deciding on a Labrador Retriever. I poured my heart and soul into him but the one thing I didn't do, through sheer ignorance, was socialise him, either with other people or dogs. He had a slightly anxious temperament as a young pup and developed a very scary form of fear aggression. At the time I just thought he was a psycho dog (a sweetheart to us, terrible to others) but it was only many years later that I realised with deep remorse that we'd created the monster. The poor dog must have been so anxious! Eventually he went to a farm and was reportedly much happier there, no doubt with people who had more of a clue than me and my family. I was both heartbroken and relieved. Anyway, the point of this story is that it took me many years to get another dog. This time I researched madly again and settled on a poodle (what a wonderful choice! ). I was determined that this time my dog would be extremely well socialised with dogs and people of all sorts. 

We go daily to dog parks. Like others have said, I always keep an eye on him and the other dogs around him and I check the group out before we go over to them. I'm not sure what it's like in the US but here in Australia in the outer suburbs there are quite a few very large parks with grassland, lakes etc where the whole area is off leash and almost all of the owners are responsible and/or you can find times of the day which are good. Ragamuffin is very used to meeting dogs of all shapes and sizes and adjusts his behaviour accordingly. He's pretty respectful but confident. Since we've been visiting off leash areas since he was a young pup, he is now also accustomed to not going near a group of dogs if I quietly warn him off. He also scoots over to me as soon as I call him (my husband and I developed a game specifically for these off leash areas where we stand 100m apart and make it a game for him to go back and forth between us - very useful!). In the mornings I walk him on a lead and in the evenings he goes to one of several off leash dog areas and he absolutely loves it. He races over to his mates, springing as he goes. He has lots of regular friends and it's such a big part of his life that I can't see myself stopping it. I'm not saying that something won't happen ever but I am careful and if a dog looks a little intense, we move on. Obviously it's a personal choice and I'm not advocating it to people who aren't interested but for us off leash play is a daily part of our lives. One thing I would suggest is to favour the gentler playmates as regulars and avoid those who might lead to overly aggressive play.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MiniPoo you are right the answer about dog parks really is different for different people. 

Caddy and peppersb it is too bad that so many naive owners end up buying/adopting dogs that are unsuitable for their level of experience or their living arrangements. That doesn't just mean people who adopt bully breeds, but people who get tiny toy dogs for a home full of little kids, people who get spoos or salukis and the like that need room to run but who live in tiny apartments or people with border collies that don't have the time to satisfy their need to have jobs. This is how so many dogs end up in shelters and breed rescues.

This discussion has been so nice with diverse opinions being offered and countered with reason and clear heads. Given that it could be a very "hot" topic I have really enjoyed seeing everybody's thinking. I wish everybody well with their choices.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

aasteapots said:


> Since I can never take Coal to a dog park this won't be an issue for us BUT I have to say that I find more often than not the dog park is not a safe place for dogs. I think its even less safe for well behaved dogs as they are more often than not the victim. I try to find place that the pups can run where there are no other dogs such as the school yards during the summer when they are empty or tennis courts in the winter.



Actually I am going to disagree with you about the good dogs usually being the victims - knock wood, Timi never has been. At worst she might insight a little prey drive where someone nips at her heals, one time one actually caught her tail. But she really is a dog who stays far away from trouble - even if every other dog there get riled up over something and runs to a fence making a ruckus, Timi just stays where she is and waits until they are done and ready to play again. She doesn't have any interest in trouble, and trouble has no interest in her.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

This thread is a great communication with different opinions expressed. So true we should not live in a shell of fear for ourselves, kids, and family pets. I remember growing up in Wisconsin, we all played in our unfensed yards with our dogs hanging around panting with their tongues hanging out in exhaustion from everyone running around. Things are just different now, just like letting your kids run around in the neighborhood untethered from noon 6 pm, you just don't see it often. I hope to see dog parks evolve in safer venues. How did this all happen, does any body remember a dog park in the 1970's or 1980's?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

aasteapots said:


> Since I can never take Coal to a dog park this won't be an issue for us BUT I have to say that I find more often than not the dog park is not a safe place for dogs. I think its even less safe for well behaved dogs as they are more often than not the victim. I try to find place that the pups can run where there are no other dogs such as the school yards during the summer when they are empty or tennis courts in the winter.


That's exactly where we would take the dogs to also. There was a school yard that was only blocks from our house, so we would walk the dogs on leash, and then let them romp and play. It worked for us. We would also drive to Linn-Benton Community College most Sundays, and play hike and seek throughout the corridors with the dogs. That was so much fun. We would sometime meet up with our friends there too, who had dogs, and the dogs would all enjoy romping and playing. Now, to me, that is so much better than a dog park. More fun, and it's with people and dogs that you already know.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Nov 12, 2015)

Some months later I'm still taking Ragamuffin daily to dog parks. He has a play if it's all friendly, if not, we move on and he's quick to come with me. 

I wanted to share this pic (Raggy has since been clipped and is now looking very sleek) - each weekend he has a lovely romp with a whole bunch of dogs he knows (they are always so happy to see each other), including this young dalmation from a week ago. 

Raggy loves holding on to his lead and flying all over the park with him. The owner is fine with it as he doesn't seem to damage the lead that much (it's an old lead, makes her feel like she has more control) and the dalmation likes him. She also thinks that Raggy keeps her dog from running away too far. Not sure about that theory but they have a great time.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ragamuffin said:


> Some months later I'm still taking Ragamuffin daily to dog parks. He has a play if it's all friendly, if not, we move on and he's quick to come with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is so cute! Glad he continues to enjoy the dog park!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Ragamuffin said:


> Some months later I'm still taking Ragamuffin daily to dog parks. He has a play if it's all friendly, if not, we move on and he's quick to come with me.
> 
> I wanted to share this pic (Raggy has since been clipped and is now looking very sleek) - each weekend he has a lovely romp with a whole bunch of dogs he knows (they are always so happy to see each other), including this young dalmation from a week ago.
> 
> Raggy loves holding on to his lead and flying all over the park with him. The owner is fine with it as he doesn't seem to damage the lead that much (it's an old lead, makes her feel like she has more control) and the dalmation likes him. She also thinks that Raggy keeps her dog from running away too far. Not sure about that theory but they have a great time.


What an adorable picture! He's just making sure his doggy friends stays and plays with him, lol!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dalmatians have a well earned reputation of running off.
Eric


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Ragamuffin said:


> Some months later I'm still taking Ragamuffin daily to dog parks. He has a play if it's all friendly, if not, we move on and he's quick to come with me.
> 
> I wanted to share this pic (Raggy has since been clipped and is now looking very sleek) - each weekend he has a lovely romp with a whole bunch of dogs he knows (they are always so happy to see each other), including this young dalmation from a week ago.
> 
> Raggy loves holding on to his lead and flying all over the park with him. The owner is fine with it as he doesn't seem to damage the lead that much (it's an old lead, makes her feel like she has more control) and the dalmation likes him. She also thinks that Raggy keeps her dog from running away too far. Not sure about that theory but they have a great time.


Love this photo!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Ragamuffin (Nov 12, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> Dalmatians have a well earned reputation of running off.
> Eric


Yes, this one certainly enjoys it!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I only go to the small dog side and only if there is one or two dogs there. Mine don't like to interact with other dogs they just sniff around a little and then come sit by me. All GiGi does is try and get me to pick her up. The only one that really enjoys going to the park is Sasha my blind girl. She will actually run around. And there I am running around in front of her making sure there are no branches or anything she can get hurt on. My husband thinks I am over protective but my girl has and will never get hurt on my watch.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Marcie said:


> I only go to the small dog side and only if there is one or two dogs there. Mine don't like to interact with other dogs they just sniff around a little and then come sit by me. All GiGi does is try and get me to pick her up. The only one that really enjoys going to the park is Sasha my blind girl. She will actually run around. And there I am running around in front of her making sure there are no branches or anything she can get hurt on. My husband thinks I am over protective but my girl has and will never get hurt on my watch.



What a good poodle mama you are! 
I plan to start taking the girls to the park when we will likely find it empty so that tiny Trulee can get a chance to run around - hopefully she and Timi will just play with one another because Trulee will never be big enough that I can trust other dogs with her. Timi is almost always the smallest dog on the small dog side and she only manages because of her extreme speed and agility. Trulee is a clumsy little baby that I can barely keep safe with Timi...


----------

